# Möller EASY Soft 6 Pro



## MRT (8 März 2006)

Hallo!

Warum kann man in der Bausteinplanansicht kein Ein und Ausgänge einfügen?


----------



## Uwe Schröder (9 März 2006)

*EASY - Ganz Einfach aber...*

Hallo!

Bei der EASY - SOFT wird im Kontaktplan die Logik
verarbeitet.

Im Bausteinplanansicht werden alle Funktionsbausteine
angezeigt.

Braucht ein Funktionsbaustein ( z.B. DB )
einen Triggereingang, muß er im Kontaktplan dargestellt werden.
Arithetikbaustein brauchen das nicht!
Diese erscheinen deshalb nicht im Kontaktplan.

Sollten Sie noch weitere fragen haben, bitte wieder melden.

mfG. Uwe Schröder   
www.easy-forum.net


----------



## MRT (11 März 2006)

Hallo!

Setzen-Rücksetzen so einen Baustein gibts wohl auch nicht oder??


----------



## MSB (11 März 2006)

Einen Baustein dafür (wie bei Logo) gibt es nicht,
aber eigentlich ist das bei der Easy schöner wie bei der Logo.




Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MRT (11 März 2006)

Hallo!

Hast recht, ist schöner wie bei der Logo!
Setzen und Rücksetzen funzt jetzt!

Ich bräuchte noch die Impulsausgabe PO, laut Hilfe kann man die nur bei 800 er DC Version einfügen!!

Ich hab die EASY 822-DC-TC und kanns trotzdem nicht einfügen, es ist nicht einmal in der Liste auf der linken Seite angeführt!!
Weisst du da weiter??


----------



## MSB (11 März 2006)

Also wenn ich dieses Easy-Relais ins Projekt einfüge werde ich
nach einer Versionsnummer gefragt,

bei Nummer 1 und 4 gibt es PO nicht,
bei Nummer 7 gibt es PO und optisch in der Auswahl noch einiges mehr.

Vielleicht hängt es ja damit zusammen?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MRT (11 März 2006)

Hallo!

Danke, geht schon! Es war ab Version 5 eingestellt!

Und wo finde ich die neg und die positiven Flanken??


----------



## MSB (11 März 2006)

Ähnlich wie Setzen - Rücksetzen,

Spulenfunktion - Negative Flanke oder Positive Flanke

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MRT (13 März 2006)

Halllo!

Hab schon wieder eine blöde Frage!

Wie kann ich bei UND die Eingänge einstellen?


Oder funktioniert das so:
Boolsche Verknüpfung einfügen-> Parameter-> und bei Operand  auch auf Boolsche Verküpfung einstellen und dann rechts daneben den Eingang einstellen?


----------



## MSB (14 März 2006)

Einfach im Bausteinplan den BV-Block einfügen,

dann unten auf Parameter schauen,
BV ist dafür da um ein Doppelwort Boolsch zu verknüpfen.

Im Schaltplan selbst muss BV nicht berücksichtigt werden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MSB (14 März 2006)

Allerdings einfache Boolsche Verknüpfungen, ähnlich dem Logo-And werden einfach im Schaltplan (z.B. zwei Schließer hintereinander) gemacht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

